# pinay gf vacation hong kong



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

Greetings to all. I am planning a vacation to hong kong to meet my pinay girlfriend. I would travel from The u.s. separately and she will be traveling from manila. We will both arrive at I'm sure will be the same International terminal just a few hours apart. I am holding a u.s. passport and she obviously is holding her philippines passport that will expire in 2019. I purchased her flight and hotel accommodation both in her name. The duration off the holiday is 4d/3n. Are there any travel bans for Filipinos entering hong kong without visas? What requirements will she need to enter without a visa and as I am the purchaser will she need to show my redid card info to verify source of payment? Anyone with experience please add your info on this matter my flight will be in three weeks!!!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Filipinos do not need a visa for a short stay in Hong Kong. If your gf has gone overseas prior to this trip, I do not see any problems. If it is a first trip abroad, she may be asked questions like how much money she has, etc.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> Filipinos do not need a visa for a short stay in Hong Kong. If your gf has gone overseas prior to this trip, I do not see any problems. If it is a first trip abroad, she may be asked questions like how much money she has, etc.


Being turned away at the airport is not unkown, especially a woman travelling alone. If challenged she has got to prove she is not travelling to work. It would have been better if you had met her in Manila then travel to Hong kong together. My wife's cousin was refused boarding twice because he was traveling to Dubai on a tourist visa and imigration thought he was travelling to work.


----------



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

She has been to hong kong before for 4 days it's stamped on am expired passport could she use that to show intent for holiday? What other ideas for proving no I tent to overstay?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

buildmaint said:


> She has been to hong kong before for 4 days it's stamped on am expired passport could she use that to show intent for holiday? What other ideas for proving no I tent to overstay?


I'm afraid it's all down to what type of day the imigration officer is having. They are very cautious of especially young woman travelling alone who may be being lured into the sex industry. It has happened that women have been returned after being denied entry in Hong Kong. Hopefully everything will go without a hitch but just be aware that it can go either way.


----------



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

but what kind of world do we live in and what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

buildmaint said:


> but what kind of world do we live in and what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


No one is being negative they are just informing you of what the possibility are. It's your call to decide.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Negative nellies?you asked,you were told the truth.... suit yourself!! Welcome to philippines and s.e. asia.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If she has been before, that should help. Bring the old passport to show them. Any lease, work, school enrollment... whatever she can show them to try and prove she will come back.

Gary D is right - it's all down to what type of day the immigration officer is having.

We did a Hong Kong trip last year. It was my wife's first trip out of the country and she was very concerned about being offloaded. She also had heard all the horror stories. Our situation was a bit different as we were already married and traveling together, but even married & together you hear of offloading stories. The Philippines restricts their people's travel a lot.

She brought a printout of our complete itinerary, all flight info, hotel etc. She had copies of our lease and bank account info - to try and prove she would be coming back (they are a presumed flight risk in many countries). She had a big folder full of anything she thought they might ask for.

... she gets to the immigration counter and he asked her nothing. Never asked for anything. He just stamped her passport and let her through. She was not disappointed, just surprised at how easy it was.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I also would recommend you meet in Manila and travel to HK together. They look at a traveling couple quite a bit differently than a single traveler especially a female.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> If she has been before, that should help. Bring the old passport to show them. Any lease, work, school enrollment... whatever she can show them to try and prove she will come back.
> 
> Gary D is right - it's all down to what type of day the immigration officer is having.
> 
> ...


An added thought here. It is best to NOT fly out of Clark Field in Pampanga. Outbound immigration seems to operate by their own rules and many times people are refused flights out even when all documentation is provided. This includes foreign nationals as well.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Dealing with realities*



buildmaint said:


> ........... what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


buildmaint, here I was, reading how helpful members were to a complete stranger, taking the time to respond honestly to your queries and you came up with that nonsense about _‘negative nellies’._ I hope you have a different approach planned for your own arrival at Hong Kong airport or you may find that it’s you who encounters difficulty as opposed to your Filipina girlfriend. Next time you decide to post, try this one, _‘Thanks guys, appreciate your advice’._


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

buildmaint said:


> but what kind of world do we live in and what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


When you ask for information, we assume you want accurate information. That is what you have been given my friend. This ain't Kansas; nor is Hong Kong China. Things are far different here than you can imagine.
So far as I can see, all that replied to your question have given good advice that is going to help your GF and you as well if you were to decide to come to the Philippines for a visit.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

My fligjt is 5 hours after hers could she wait for me in immigrations waiting room and we approach counter together? You guys there really isn't any information about this on the China embassy website and if if I call there number it say no longer in service??? Sorry for the comment earlier just I was in for a shock especially about the assumption she could be a prostitute! So my question does anyone here know anyone turned back in Hong Kong and how many have actually traveled there or know a pinay traveling there herslef? That was the advice I was really seeking


----------



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you Jet lag just what would happen if she was turned back anyone know? Would they detain her until her return fligjt?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

buildmaint said:


> My fligjt is 5 hours after hers could she wait for me in immigrations waiting room and we approach counter together? You guys there really isn't any information about this on the China embassy website and if if I call there number it say no longer in service??? Sorry for the comment earlier just I was in for a shock especially about the assumption she could be a prostitute! So my question does anyone here know anyone turned back in Hong Kong and how many have actually traveled there or know a pinay traveling there herslef? That was the advice I was really seeking


My wife and I know many who travel there. If someone is turned back it would be here in the Philippines where they would be denied boarding for some reason (sometimes for no reason at all.) 

China is very careful with ladies coming from here as some are drug mules transporting drugs into Hong Kong. As a result all are checked and rechecked *very well *on arrival there.

Others may know if it is possible for her to wait for you in a certain area. Might be best if you both have a cell phone and can locate each other at the Hong Kong airport--maybe in a coffee shop etc.

Jet Lag


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

buildmaint said:


> Thank you Jet lag just what would happen if she was turned back anyone know? Would they detain her until her return flight?


Welcome,,,, Yes, they would hold her in a detention area and rebord her on a flight back to Manila.

Jet Lag


----------



## leaving soon (Aug 30, 2015)

me and the gf went to Hong Kong last April. we flew from Manila together. She had to go through different security in Manila Had to show proof of return ticket and place to stay in Hong Kong. When we arrived in Hong Kong I went right through no problem. The gf was taken aside and questioned. Again had to provide proof of return ticket and place to stay in Hong Kong. She was also question about having enough funds to support herself in Hong Kong. She let then know she was with me and I was supporting her in Hong Kong. I waited by the baggage carousal and pic up both our bags and waited for her. Took her about 30 min to join me. My thinking was if her bag came of the carousal, it would mean she was going to be released. If it did not show up I was thinking she was be detained and not admitted. We have also traveled to Singapore and had no issues there.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Even traveling together does not alleviate any stress. Prior to our marriage, my wife and I went to Thailand, Singapore and Hong Kong. Each trip she was questioned extensively (about 10 minutes) wanting to know how long we knew each other, etc. Needless to say it was frustrating being treated like that. 

It is hit or miss depending on the immigration officer's mood of the day.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

buildmaint said:


> but what kind of world do we live in and what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


Negative ? haha

Well, I live in Singapore, and every flight to Singapore leaving Manila gets delayed, for offloading of luggage of 2 to 5 pax.

Well, that's at the Manila side, and that includes Males too, all supposedly caught for being possible human trafficking victims and such.

The only way to legally leave Philippines is, a) the person has legal paperwork to go overseas - OWWA, POEA and all, plus agency details etc etc. or b) traveling with spouse / or whoever. or the girl should be old enough for them to think that she's not upto anything.

All others, there is a 1 to 5% chance of not passing BI.



buildmaint said:


> My fligjt is 5 hours after hers could she wait for me in immigrations waiting room and we approach counter together? You guys there really isn't any information about this on the China embassy website and if if I call there number it say no longer in service??? Sorry for the comment earlier just I was in for a shock especially about the assumption she could be a prostitute! So my question does anyone here know anyone turned back in Hong Kong and how many have actually traveled there or know a pinay traveling there herslef? That was the advice I was really seeking


Ok, you are missing something. I would worry more about BI Manila than Hk,

And before you call me negative, as I said in the above post, a A 330 has 300 passengers, and say about 150 + females, not all of them get held up by BI Manila, or Immigration in Singapore or HK. 

And I know a lot of girls who do regular flights to HK, SG, Dubai and all, like once every 4 months, and they do it fine. And there are girls who leave PH for HK or SG after 2 years, and get stopped at either end.



jon1 said:


> Even traveling together does not alleviate any stress. Prior to our marriage, my wife and I went to Thailand, Singapore and Hong Kong. Each trip she was questioned extensively (about 10 minutes) wanting to know how long we knew each other, etc. Needless to say it was frustrating being treated like that.
> 
> It is hit or miss depending on the immigration officer's mood of the day.


And I am sure you are talking about BI Manila !

I used to wonder why filipinos carry their marriage certificate etc, and then figured out, that, according to BI law, they can demand all of that and more. 

PS, in my case, my partner was asked for her pay slip, and she started throwing tantrum (and rightfully) asking what the heck BI was thinking about her .. she was let through. And another time, she had the Embassy notice of marriage, and the BI Folks (Rightfully) asked her to produce the original marriage certificate- a bit of drama and "Sorry ma'am, you can proceed". 

And another time, a friend who sponsored his wife's sister to Singapore. The Sister in law was asked to produce the marriage certificate of her Sister, to prove she is not a human trafficking victim. Go figure.

Apparently the BI folks get a reward every time they stop a victim of human trafficking  That's enough motivation to work harder 

Buildmaint:

FYI: 

7 things to remember to avoid being offloaded

And the official news about the above : Perfectly legal

HOW TO AVOID BEING OFFLOADED: SOME SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have not heard of many having problems getting into Hong Kong. The usual problem is them getting out of the Philippines. It is the PI immigration at the airport you have to worry about.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> I have not heard of many having problems getting into Hong Kong. The usual problem is them getting out of the Philippines. It is the PI immigration at the airport you have to worry about.


There are few girls who were banned from HK, but as you say, the bigger headache is LEAVING Philippines. 

For every 1 who get refused entry to HK, about 100 times more get stopped in Manila.


----------



## buildmaint (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome forum thank you all for the responses and I wish I consulted here before I foolishly bought that dream vacation to hk... I'll refund my ticket and go to manila I blew 800 bucks in the process but what's money over piece of mind


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

buildmaint said:


> Awesome forum thank you all for the responses and I wish I consulted here before I foolishly bought that dream vacation to hk... I'll refund my ticket and go to manila I blew 800 bucks in the process but what's money over piece of mind


Or you can go through this list 

The Philippines’ Bureau of Immigration strictly monitors the movement of Philippine citizens in an effort to stop or minimize the problem on HUMAN TRAFFICKING. Make sure that you are well-informed before you travel. Read the following advice: 

1) KNOW the REAL PURPOSE OF YOUR travel. 

* You will be asked by the Immigration officer the reason for your travel abroad. Immigration officers may stop you from leaving the country. 
*
2) PROVE that you are going to your destination country for the PURPOSE that you are making the trip. You may be refused exit if you give CONTRADICTORY statements. 

* · If you are travelling as a TOURIST, show proof that you are FINANCIALLY CAPABLE to COMPLETE your travel from the Philippines and BACK. Some of these proofs include bank statements, business ownership, gainful employment, place of accommodation or confirmed hotel bookings, proof of income (i.e., income tax return), and enough spending cash or credit card. 

* · Make sure you have a RETURN TICKET with the date of your return. The RETURN TICKET should NOT bear a date that far EXCEEDS your contemplated length of stay abroad.

· Make sure that you have a CLEAR TRAVEL ITINERARY.

· * DRESS APPROPRIATELY for travel. You can be questioned on the basis of your appearance. PROFILING is STANDARD in immigration checks worldwide.*

· Answer the questions of immigration officers convincingly.
*
3) If you are a CONTRACT WORKER, make sure that you have with you your OVERSEAS EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE (OEC) obtained from the Philippine Overseas Employment Agency or Philippine foreign service posts.*

4) If you are travelling DEPENDENT on FINANCIAL SUPPORT from ANOTHER PERSON, ORGANIZATION, or COMPANY, make sure you have the APPROPRIATE AFFIDAVIT OF SUPPORT AND GUARANTEE, including INVITATION LETTERS from the legitimate/relative SPONSOR at the country of destination, duly AUTHENTICATED by the Philippine Consulate in the country of your destination. 

· Make sure that you know what is written in the Affidavit, including the name of the person, organization, or company that is inviting you. You will be interviewed by immigration officers on the basis of the document that you present. 
*
The Affidavit of Support and Guarantee is NOT a 100% GUARANTEE for you to be allowed exit from the country; it is a SUPPORTING DOCUMENT that strengthens your CLAIM to LEGITIMATE TRAVEL. *

Know the contact details (i.e., address and telephone numbers) of your SPONSORS.

5) If you are travelling while you are EMPLOYED in the Philippines, it would help to have the following documents with you: 

· Certificate of employment stating your designation in the company, your salary, and the inclusive dates of your travel approved by the company. Bring your company ID. 

If you are a government employee travelling on private capacity, make sure you have an employment certificate, your ID, and approved Leave of Absence from your agency. If travelling on official capacity, make sure you have the appropriate Authority to Travel, including your itinerary. 

6) Make sure that your PASSPORT is valid at least SIX (6) MONTHS from the date of your departure from the Philippines. 

7) Make sure that the VISA in your passport is VALID and agrees with your PURPOSE OF TRAVEL. 

8) Know your TRAVEL HISTORY. Immigration officers may refuse you exit on the basis of questionable travel history (or lack thereof).

REPORT ANY ATTEMPT OF EXTORTION IN EXCHANGE FOR CLEARANCE AT IMMIGRATION. THIS EXTORTION IN ITSELF IS A FORM OF HUMAN TRAFFICKING. PUT YOUR COMPLAINT IN WRITING, SPECIFYING THE CIRCUMSTANCE, DATE, TIME, IMMIGRATION COUNTER AND NAME OF IMMIGRATION OFFICER OR AIRPORT PERSONNEL INVOLVED. YOU MAY BRING YOUR COMPLAINT DIRECTLY TO THE BUREAU OF IMMIGRATION OR HAVE YOUR LETTER ENDORSED BY THE PHILIPPINE CONSULATE TO THE BUREAU.

THE BUREAU OF IMMIGRATION MAY BE CONTACTED THROUGH THE FOLLOWING:

Gen. Ricardo A. David, Jr. (Ret.)
Commissioner 
Office of the Commissioner 
2nd Floor, Bureau of Immigration Bldg. 
Magallanes Drive, Intramuros 
Manila 

Tel. No. +632 527-3248


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Travelling to meet your boy friend is not an appropriate good reason to travel.


----------



## mrs.moerk (Jun 10, 2016)

buildmaint said:


> Greetings to all. I am planning a vacation to hong kong to meet my pinay girlfriend. I would travel from The u.s. separately and she will be traveling from manila. We will both arrive at I'm sure will be the same International terminal just a few hours apart. I am holding a u.s. passport and she obviously is holding her philippines passport that will expire in 2019. I purchased her flight and hotel accommodation both in her name. The duration off the holiday is 4d/3n. Are there any travel bans for Filipinos entering hong kong without visas? What requirements will she need to enter without a visa and as I am the purchaser will she need to show my redid card info to verify source of payment? Anyone with experience please add your info on this matter my flight will be in three weeks!!!


No ban or visa required for Filipinos travelling to Hongkong. However in regards with the ticket, since you are the one who paid for it. Might as well, have you credit card scanned and send it to her . If she was asked for credit card, she can show it in the airport.


----------



## hkphooey (Jun 10, 2016)

I live in Hong Kong and have several visitors (wife's relatives) from the Philippines. As stated before, your main problem is most likely her leaving Manila, not arrival in Hong Kong. I have never had an issue when I prepared a letter for immigration. My circumstances are slightly different since I live here but the general concept is the same.

- State your relationship to the traveler
- State the purpose of the trip
- Provide full travel itinerary for both of you
- Give address of where you are both staying
- State that you will fully abide by the laws of Hong Kong and that you will be responsible for any expenses incurred during the trip.
- Provide your contact details - phone number and email
- Sign the document

Have her attach all supporting documents (eticket confirmation, hotel reservation and copy of your passport). Ensure she brings two sets of copies because for some strange reason PR immigration may want to keep one. I also include a copy of my business card (kind of shows I have a job). The letter is really going to help if she gets questioned by Hong Kong immigration, and her English isn't great, she just needs to hand them the letter and packet. To be honest, I usually prepare the whole packet for them and then email to their work where they have a printer. To expect them to gather everything themselves might be too confusing.

Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mrs.moerk said:


> No ban or visa required for Filipinos travelling to Hongkong. However in regards with the ticket, since you are the one who paid for it. Might as well, have you credit card scanned and send it to her . If she was asked for credit card, she can show it in the airport.


I know we always used to do this when we had bought tickets for the family. I'm not sure that we do now since they started using e-tickets.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Manila*



buildmaint said:


> but what kind of world do we live in and what a bunch of negative Nellies you are so would it be better if I just cancelled it and meet her in Manila


So many rules due to human trafficking, sure would be a very long trip only to end up in odd customs and immigration delays... dang is there anything wrong with the Philippines? My gosh you could save a ton of money as compared with Hong Kong but if money is no object I'd recommend Singapore over Hong Kong any day.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> So many rules due to human trafficking, sure would be a very long trip only to end up in odd customs and immigration delays... dang is there anything wrong with the Philippines? My gosh you could save a ton of money as compared with Hong Kong but if money is no object I'd recommend Singapore over Hong Kong any day.


Apparently the government is pretty much aware of exploitation of poor filipinos by evil foreigners, but .. comically, 99% of those people stopped by BI are genuine job seekers and those who have got direct employment and avoiding the hefty agency fee. 

The above get caught, put through the system, and in the case of the latter, threatened to be going overseas to work illegally, and, in the process, a local agency referred to do the legalising process, who takes 2 or 3 months salary as 'fees' and then it's all good to go.

And in the meantime, those girls who genuinely leave Philippines to work in genuine 'sleazy' bars in HK, Singapore, Malaysia / Sabah, Dubai etc continue to leave in large numbers, and so do those who head to work in war zones like Syria, Libya and even Congo and such, - seems like they always pass BI without a scratch. 

And, ah, well .. here's more news  

Anti-mail order spouse act approved on second reading | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Apparently the government is pretty much aware of exploitation of poor filipinos by evil foreigners, but .. comically, 99% of those people stopped by BI are genuine job seekers and those who have got direct employment and avoiding the hefty agency fee.
> 
> The above get caught, put through the system, and in the case of the latter, threatened to be going overseas to work illegally, and, in the process, a local agency referred to do the legalising process, who takes 2 or 3 months salary as 'fees' and then it's all good to go.
> 
> ...


The laugh is that it's filipino run websites etc that are doing the exploitation not unscrupulous foreigners


----------

